# mit gleichem eclipse Projekt auf anderem Rechner benutzen



## looogi (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 PCs, und wenn ich ein Projekt in eclipse bearbeite, will ich es auf einem anderem weiterbearbeiten. Bei einem normalem Porjekt mit nur Java Klassen ist ja kein Problem. Doch mit JSF oder JSP, da klappt es nicht immer wenn ich nur die Klassen und JSP Seiten ersetzte. Ich dachte mir ich kopiere das gesamte Worspace, doch dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Publishing failed
  Resource is out of sync with the file system: /studF/WebContent/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml.
```

und wenn ich es einfach als war File exportiere, dann habe ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Klassen. 

Welche Möglichkeit habe ich nun??

danke


----------



## Dukel (19. Mai 2006)

CVS / SVN.


----------



## mlange8801 (19. Mai 2006)

> Publishing failed
> Resource is out of sync with the file system: /studF/WebContent/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml.


Wenn Du vorher einen Refresh machst (Project im Package Explorer anwählen und F5 oder rechte Maustaste
-> "Refresh") sollte der Fehler eigentlich verschwunden sein.

Gut ist auch, wenn dein workspace auf beiden Rechnern im selben Pfad liegt - also z.B. auf beiden c:\workspace\deinprojekt


----------



## looogi (19. Mai 2006)

ja CVS ist natürlich schon gut, doch brauch ich ja dazu auch einen Server auf dem ich es laufen lassen kann..

..Refesh hat leider nichts gebracht... nun ha ich aber ein anderes Problem..  alle Dateien sind drin, und vor kurzem hat es auch wunderbar geklappt nun will mein Projekt leider nicht mehr starten, es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
type Status report

message /SProjektJSF/start.jsf

description The requested resource (/SProjektJSF/start.jsf) is not available.
```


woran kann denn das liegen?


----------

